# Testing ep2500+Adire Maelstrom Inconsistencies



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an adire audio 18" maelstrom and a ep2500 I'm trying to test. The Maestrom was new old stock, and the ep2500 was local used and confirmed working correctly. Connection is using a modified balanced mic cable with XLR to RCA with a RCA to 3.5mm adapter. The cable is built to the design described to eliminate any hum in the thread addressing it.

The problem is that I'm trying to test them by using my subwoofer output from my computer(receiver not here yet). The problem is that when I use the subwoofer output to play anything but test tones, the sub sounds very tinny and a slight buzz on the bass notes. However, when I play test tones, a sweep from 20hz to 150hz it sounds fine, albeit not crazy loud because of the output level.

I'm worried that the voice coils in the subwoofer are bad. The only other thing I can understand being wrong is that the signal coming from the computer isn't very good. The z-5500 system I have on the computer does play this signal fine though.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rothnic said:


> I have an adire audio 18" maelstrom and a ep2500 I'm trying to test. The Maestrom was new old stock, and the ep2500 was local used and confirmed working correctly. Connection is using a modified balanced mic cable with XLR to RCA with a RCA to 3.5mm adapter. The cable is built to the design described to eliminate any hum in the thread addressing it.
> 
> The problem is that I'm trying to test them by using my subwoofer output from my computer(receiver not here yet). The problem is that when I use the subwoofer output to play anything but test tones, the sub sounds very tinny and a slight buzz on the bass notes. However, when I play test tones, a sweep from 20hz to 150hz it sounds fine, albeit not crazy loud because of the output level.
> 
> I'm worried that the voice coils in the subwoofer are bad. The only other thing I can understand being wrong is that the signal coming from the computer isn't very good. The z-5500 system I have on the computer does play this signal fine though.


Sounds like a setup problem to me. It's not the sub. Anytime a computer's involved it's usually a setting issue.


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah it's very confusing. I'm hoping for the best that once I hook it up to the vsx-23txh i won't have that problem anymore.

The buzz on the bass notes is what alarms me.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> The Maestrom was new old stock,


Would this be an Adire Audio Maelstrom?


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep, Adire Audio. Was looking for a used Maelstrom-X, and happened on this real cheap. Decided to pick it up for the time being. Hopefully it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like it may be an output level issue from the computer.


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> It sounds like it may be an output level issue from the computer.


I'm starting to think it is the subwoofer. I know when I first opened it, it seemed like it was crazy stiff when putting pressure on the cone. So I'm thinking the voice coils are frozen in place, but still allowing the high frequencies to be played.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have something else like a reciever that you can hook it up to and see?


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

Not atm, I have a neighbor that I could call on in a bit. I should be able to move the cone by hand correct? Because it feels like it won't move at all.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is the sub in a box or in free air when you tried testing it?


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Is the sub in a box or in free air when you tried testing it?


I've tried both. The box is about 90% finished, so I was holding the frame down to the box firmly to make sure it wasn't that.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The sub should move in and out quite a bit with no noise.


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> The sub should move in and out quite a bit with no noise.


Yeah, believe that is it then. I can't get it to budge. I think that explains why high frequencies play back ok, but not the low.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you try playing some sine wave's like 30-50hz. You might be able to free it up.


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Did you try playing some sine wave's like 30-50hz. You might be able to free it up.


Yeah I tried some sweeps from 25-150 or so, and it just seemed really quiet under 80 or so. I thought it was the signal level, but might just be it can't move.


----------



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Did you try playing some sine wave's like 30-50hz. You might be able to free it up.


You were right, played some in the 40-50 hz range instead of a sweep and it freed it up and got a lot louder. I could tell that the voice coils were definitely the problem by the smell and the way it sounds when I push on it though.


----------

